
Meeting OpenMoko - pg
http://research.operationaldynamics.com/blogs/andrew/software/openmoko/doing-open-the-right-way.html
======
rms
I don't like the circular design, it makes the phone seem bigger than it is.
The $350 price tag without service contract is pretty good, though.

OpenMoko dimensions: 120.7 x 62 x 18.5 mm | iPhone dimensions: 115mm (L) x
61mm (W) x 11.6mm (T)

~~~
damien
Not to mention that this has a 480x640 screen and the iPhone uses 320x480.

------
mattculbreth
So Paul when you brought this idea up earlier (an OS for a phone), what kind
of apps did you envision people writing? What's not out there now that you
think needs to be?

~~~
pg
I didn't propose that startup idea; that was from Robert Morris.

~~~
mattculbreth
Ah, I guess I'm programmed to think YC == PG. Don't know if Robert frequents
the site here but it'd be a cool discussion to have.

------
gibsonf1
Wouldn't it make more sense to basically just have a web browser on the phone
to access all your data?

------
mattjaynes
I can see this definitely having more nerd-cred than the iPhone. Hope it works
out.

------
ced
"no binary drivers allowed, period"

That's the only part in bold. Why is that such a big deal? I thought
forbidding binary drivers was a hurdle for Linux.

~~~
gyro_robo
I think the idea is the hardware is fully documented, hence the reason to go
with this particular model. (This is just an assumption.) The project
developers won't allow _themselves_ to be tempted by a closed-hardware phone.

------
ecuzzillo
I'd totally buy one the next time I get a phone, but I can't help thinking
that the iPhone is going to kill this.

